# Insane hunting story!!!



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

The other night my friend (Okieyodler) were out heading to set our trap for beavers then go on to our first calling spot when my dog started sniffing around and went after something in the bushes, and you could see the bushes rustling. My buddy Steven was like its just some quail and i said thats too big to be a quail. Man, i wish it were just quail. I headed in to the thick brush with my dog right in front of me and i could see that the rustling was right in front of me then it stopped and i looked down and there i saw to my horor a single white stripe between my legs.  so i yelled Oh F*** SKUNK! run! so i ran around 10 yards back to the game trail where steven stood with his mouth open. while my dog a female german shepard went after it but i called her name then she growled and bit then ran back to the trail and started to push her face in the ground trying to get the spray out of her face and eyes. so we went back to the house and my mom, sister, and dad were like oooo skunk ewwww. so i sprayed my dog with this skunk smell killer and took off my camo and took a shower. lickily i was wearing wading boots and since i was soo close it sprayed my boots and misted my pants. so i wasnt sprayed too bad. i felt sick though uke: and my dog still smells like a flowery sunk so if there are n e tips to get the smell out of my dog or my camo PLEASSSSSSEEE HELP!
thanks ALOT


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=191555

http://www.entirelypets.com/skunbythorco.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008437V/002-7467038-9700033


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

easiest and cheapest cure i have used to get the skunk smell out of dog hair and off of clothes is to build a fire, then get the punkiest wood you can find or wet leaves. get the smoke ROLLING! make the dog stand in the smoke and hold the clothes in there for 15-20 minutes.

the tar that the smoke gives off will take the skunk smell away. yeah, the dog will smell like smoke for a while, and so will the clothes, but would you rather smell smoke, or skunk?

also, you can use 1 gallon of water, 1 quart of peroxide, and 1/2 cup of dawn dish soap. takes the smell down so it is tollerable, but does not get rid of all of it. i use that when my skinning apron and gloves have an unfortunate accident in the skinning process... MAN THAT STINKS! LITERALLY!

well, good luck.
by the way, what state is it legal to trap beaver in july? that is a waste. the hides are worthless right now, even in alaska. cant believe it would be legal.

cya
:sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> by the way, what state is it legal to trap beaver in july


He's in Oklahoma. Trapping of beaver, Nutria, and Striped skunk is open year around here. Don't know why but it is....... Funny thing is River Otter, Spotted & Ringtail Skunk is closed all year. You would think in order to protect the latter they would place a season on the former.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

prariewolf,just curious,what exactly do you do with a beaver you trap in the middle of the summer?or a coyote for that matter?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

prariewolf said:


> The other night my friend (Okieyodler) were out heading to set our trap for beavers then go on to our first calling spot when my dog started sniffing around and went after something in the bushes, and you could see the bushes rustling. My buddy Steven was like its just some quail and i said thats too big to be a quail. Man, i wish it were just quail. I headed in to the thick brush with my dog right in front of me and i could see that the rustling was right in front of me then it stopped and i looked down and there i saw to my horor a single white stripe between my legs.  so i yelled Oh F*** SKUNK! run! so i ran around 10 yards back to the game trail where steven stood with his mouth open. while my dog a female german shepard went after it but i called her name then she growled and bit then ran back to the trail and started to push her face in the ground trying to get the spray out of her face and eyes. so we went back to the house and my mom, sister, and dad were like oooo skunk ewwww. so i sprayed my dog with this skunk smell killer and took off my camo and took a shower. lickily i was wearing wading boots and since i was soo close it sprayed my boots and misted my pants. so i wasnt sprayed too bad. i felt sick though uke: and my dog still smells like a flowery sunk so if there are n e tips to get the smell out of my dog or my camo PLEASSSSSSEEE HELP!
> thanks ALOT


 Try what Burly I said in this forum. It works pretty good.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

boondocks said:


> prariewolf,just curious,what exactly do you do with a beaver you trap in the middle of the summer?or a coyote for that matter?


Either bury it or throw it downwind of the house.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

What a waste. uke:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

prariewolf, that OkieYodler friend of yours seems to have a bit more sense than you do. why in the world would you ever walk into thick brush knowing there was a skunk just ahead...? JK, LOL...!

P.S. How's the smell on Ruby? Better Yet?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

this may sound odd but no joke use tomato joice, theres a substance in it I believe its an anti toxidant that nuetrilizes the skunk smell


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm gonna' have to disagree with you, the_rookie. My dog got sprayed once and we tried the tomato juice bath...no difference. It only made my dog smell worse from the scents mixing. Tell me how you did it, and I'll try to remember in case I need it later.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

boondocks said:


> What a waste. uke:


actually the reason my dad and i trap them, is because they can destroy a perfectly good pond. i dont know about you, but i love to fish, and if i cant catch fish because there is no place for them to live because a bunch of beavers are destroying their habbitat, then i would rather have the fish. We have a major beaver problem around my house and at my farm so its more like shooting beavers not trapping them. yes i know it seems like a waste, but also if we dont have any ponds then our cattle and horses will die, not to mention all of the wild game that drinks from our ponds.


----------

